# Import duty/VAT on goods imported from South Africa



## blackedward (8 Jul 2008)

I'm considering importing sporting goods from South Africa. Value approx 5000 euro.

I don't know what import duty if any I'll have to pay upon their arrival. Would they be exempt under the GSP scheme? Thanks


----------



## ccraig (9 Jul 2008)

You can pm me, I have an office in SA


----------



## rabbit (9 Jul 2008)

blackedward said:


> I'm considering importing sporting goods from South Africa. Value approx 5000 euro.


 
Be careful they are not counterfeit goods.   Most brands of sports equipment seem to be made in low cost factories in the far east these days...are you sure the South African goods are legitimate and competive with your competition ?


----------



## blackedward (9 Jul 2008)

Appreciate the concern Rabbit. Its sports hardware manufactured in SA from an established manufacturer so shouldn't be an issue there. 

My main concern is that I'll be hit with high duties upon the goods arriving here.


----------



## dinjoecurry (9 Jul 2008)

You can check the duty rate before you ship the goods if you have the commodity code The manufacturer in ZA probably would have it When you have the code ask revenue for the rate


----------



## rabbit (10 Jul 2008)

blackedward said:


> I'm considering importing sporting goods from South Africa. Value approx 5000 euro.
> 
> I don't know what import duty if any I'll have to pay upon their arrival. Would they be exempt under the GSP scheme? Thanks


 
There is import duty on sports goods from outside the EC  , as well as vat @ 21%.  I cannot remember the rate of import duty though - it was probably about 10 or 15%.  Be prepared for customs clearance charges as well, unless things have changed from years ago.    If the consignment is a one off or suspicious its not unknown for the customs to open the consignment - break open hardware.

As an aside, do you reckon you will be able to sell the goods ?


----------



## blackedward (10 Jul 2008)

From this:

[broken link removed]

it appears that there's no duty to be paid on sports goods from ZA. I assume VAT at 21% still applies. I think I can reclaim VAT paid at some point though? Finding it hard to find info on the web thats easily understandable on this.

Yeah quite confident I should be able to sell the goods. Good product at a good price relative to the Irish market. Small order to start with anyway so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Jasper91 (15 Jul 2008)

Check out below for duty rate

[broken link removed]

Sports goods covers an awful lot and is to vague a description for customs. Is it clothing/Footwear/or equipment  like tennis rackets/golf clubs. What are they made of?  if  ZA has a derrugation from the standard rate of duty for these goods then most likely you will need a  GSP/Form A  and a Cert of Origin to avail of the reduced rate of duty and don't forget  if the goods are sent on a charges collect basis a portion of the cost of the carraige is included in the calculation of the amount on which you pay VAT on Duty. You also pay VAT on Duty.


----------



## hotelieur (18 Jul 2008)

try http://www.revenue.ie it tells somethings about importing goods outside of EU with contact number for any enquiries.


----------

